# Mitt Romney...Had to share this



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Someone told me a Romney story today that was so over the top I had to see for myself..and there it was, ( in Time magazine for whatever that's worth). Maybe some of you have heard this before...The man strapped his dog to the roof of his car for a 12 hour drive.... ???!!!
That makes him worse than Anthony Wiener (IMO)

This is a link to Time.
Romney's Cruel Canine Vacation - TIME


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

someone needs to put him in a kennel and strap him to a roof for a 12 hour drive , see how he likes it .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Where did they get their facts from? It would be interesting to see where the story came from and if it really holds water. When you have ppl running for president especially a republican you better believe they are going to twist everything they possibly can. This can be nothing more than tabloid gossip or it could be true. I am not excusing this behavior but you cannot read too much into it when you have a less than creditable source.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

UGH Mitt is horrible. I would totally believe this story, plus Time is pretty respected news source, not like its the enquirer, lol. they usually require 3 sources like all news media should). When he was the governor in Mass when the Big dig was done (another HORRIBLE project that went on for 20 years too long thanks to good ol D ick Cheney's company, Halliburton, who is always screwing the government and other countries on projects) about a year after it opened, some panels fell and killed a women. He openly berated and screamed at the head of the turnpike association (who he appointed) on camera, not realizing he was being filmed. As soon as he realized he immediately stopped talking and walked away. Rubs me the wrong way being that you should yell at people in a Private setting, not out on the street or if you really are pissed at him sucking at his job, keep yelling no matter how is watching you don't stop when you NOTICE your being filmed.

HAHA D ick is being blocked?? Its a name for crying out loud!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Where did they get their facts from? It would be interesting to see where the story came from and if it really holds water. When you have ppl running for president especially a republican you better believe they are going to twist everything they possibly can. This can be nothing more than tabloid gossip or it could be true. I am not excusing this behavior but you cannot read too much into it when you have a less than creditable source.


I included the link in my post...you can check it out, seemed legit to me. 
BTW...I'm not a democrat, I don't get a special charge out of a republican's 'feet of clay actions''...just don't like unethical/immoral/irresponsible behavior in public officials.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ames said:


> UGH Mitt is horrible. I would totally believe this story, plus Time is pretty respected news source, not like its the enquirer, lol. they usually require 3 sources like all news media should). When he was the governor in Mass when the Big dig was done (another HORRIBLE project that went on for 20 years too long thanks to good ol D ick Cheney's company, Halliburton, who is always screwing the government and other countries on projects) about a year after it opened, some panels fell and killed a women. He openly berated and screamed at the head of the turnpike association (who he appointed) on camera, not realizing he was being filmed. As soon as he realized he immediately stopped talking and walked away. Rubs me the wrong way being that you should yell at people in a Private setting, not out on the street or if you really are pissed at him sucking at his job, keep yelling no matter how is watching you don't stop when you NOTICE your being filmed.
> 
> HAHA D ick is being blocked?? Its a name for crying out loud!


I guess Cheney is Richard now. Nick names are yesterday anyway.

Yeah...Mitt got a draft deferment because he was a 'Minister'. I was raised by my religious old grandma..I always remember her telling me as a small boy...that The Lord was always with me...so that If I behaved badly, even when 'alone' I'd have to answer for it. ( her way of trying to keep a boisterous kid in line) Wonder what his granny told him.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Joewilly said:


> I guess Cheney is Richard now. Nick names are yesterday anyway.
> 
> Yeah...Mitt got a draft deferment because he was a 'Minister'. I was raised by my religious old grandma..I always remember her telling me as a small boy...that The Lord was always with me...so that If I behaved badly, even when 'alone' I'd have to answer for it. ( her way of trying to keep a boisterous kid in line) Wonder what his granny told him.


Well he is Mormon, would that make a difference? lol I am not into uniform religion, so I dont really know. I do know I don't think this country would vote in a Mormon.. but that's just my opinion and JFK was Catholic, so who knows lol... Thats lame though, he isn't a Minister!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Where did they get their facts from? It would be interesting to see where the story came from and if it really holds water. When you have ppl running for president especially a republican you better believe they are going to twist everything they possibly can. This can be nothing more than tabloid gossip or it could be true. I am not excusing this behavior but you cannot read too much into it when you have a less than creditable source.


I was thinking the same thing. How did time Magazine randomly come across dog crap on top of Romney's car? Sounds like a load of hogwash imo or a wayyyy over embellished story. I can't stand msnbc...CNN (to keep myself balanced), FOX news & local media are as far as I go when it comes to media. The rest is a personal bashfest on ppl & I cannot stand it.

Not to mention wouldn't the crate fly off? A 12 hour drive on top of car? That defies laws of physics!!! 

*"The officer, Nadia Branca, declined to give a definitive opinion on whether Romney broke the law but did note that it's against state law to have a dog in an open bed of a pick-up truck, and "if the dog was being carried in a way that endangers it, that would be illegal."* - this quote itself basically states there's no story to be told here.


----------

